# Boarding Prices 2011?



## BuildTheWorld

Partner and I making 23- 25 cents a sq. foot. Thats on 1/2 inch 8' or 9' walled new custom homes sized 7000 - 17,000 sq. ft. Employer takes care of tax and insurance. This is in central B.C. We are skilled Tradesmen with years and years experience. I feel lucky to get this as there isn't a lot of work out there and it seems to be getting more and more cutthroat. Just wondering about the recent prices anywhere else for similar projects?


----------



## chris

*good pay*

:thumbup:


BuildTheWorld said:


> Partner and I making 23- 25 cents a sq. foot. Thats on 1/2 inch 8' or 9' walled new custom homes sized 7000 - 17,000 sq. ft. Employer takes care of tax and insurance. This is in central B.C. We are skilled Tradesmen with years and years experience. I feel lucky to get this as there isn't a lot of work out there and it seems to be getting more and more cutthroat. Just wondering about the recent prices anywhere else for similar projects?


say ur gettin paid pretty good. guys down here go as low as 13 cents pretty cheap hard to compete residential


----------



## Checkers

I get 18 on commercial, 20 on residential. 35-40 on custom homes. 
Self employed.


----------



## moore

I say we all get together and set a new base price ,, and stick to it ,,,
[ yeah right]


----------



## boco

moore said:


> I say we all get together and set a new base price ,, and stick to it ,,,
> [ yeah right]


 Buck a foot. Then i may start to hang again.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I say we all get together and set a new base price ,, and stick to it ,,,
> [ yeah right]


you can't, and I know you know that too Moore:thumbup:
I live in/by London Ontario, if I drive 2 hours east to Toronto, I would make more, If I drive 2 hours west to Windsor, I would make less. So even though those cities are in the same province, the cost of living in them is different.

That's why I don't think it's a big deal to say what your getting price wise.....but then again, your competition could be reading it


----------



## 2buckcanuck

BuildTheWorld said:


> Partner and I making 23- 25 cents a sq. foot. Thats on 1/2 inch 8' or 9' walled new custom homes sized 7000 - 17,000 sq. ft. Employer takes care of tax and insurance. This is in central B.C. We are skilled Tradesmen with years and years experience. I feel lucky to get this as there isn't a lot of work out there and it seems to be getting more and more cutthroat. Just wondering about the recent prices anywhere else for similar projects?


Your doing better than our rockers, is that all inclusive or do you get extras too.
I get and understand the insurance, but the taxes, you talking the HST, if so, don't let them do that, big trouble for you, or are you talking pay roll deductions ?????


----------



## BuildTheWorld

Not really any extras unless some vaulted or higher ceilings maybe more than one staircase window sills etc. a couple cents more maybe. The last house we did had 5/8 ceilings and we still got 25 cents. I feel the prices may drop here too which is sad. I think ya gotta be pretty dumb to board for less than around 23 - 25 cents a sq. ft. I'm not gonna put my body through hell and back for chump change. People always get what they pay for in the end anyways. We take into account every last detail as you should with boarding properly like butt placement, lighting, truss changes, crappy framing, high traffic areas , ceiling joint layout etc. and we never have any call backs. Also this price includes us cleaning up and prepping for taping. My partner and I are on payroll hourly for Tbar, Framing, Taping, and small jobs . New homes boarding we go contract.


----------



## SaskMud

0.65 a foot


----------



## SlimPickins

....


----------



## HandyDrywall

*Board prices*

So you can charge 35-40 per board for custom homes ? How many sheets ? Whats the difference between residential and custom ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

HandyDrywall said:


> So you can charge 35-40 per board for custom homes ? How many sheets ? Whats the difference between residential and custom ?


Custom home just means someone thinks they can build a better dog house.
I was going to ask checkers about that, but if I were to guess, the low rates are when he subs, but the higher is when he contracts.

Do I win the cupie doll


----------



## HandyDrywall

so the .20-.25 cents is labor only correct ? a buck a foot is tm ? Its pretty busy over here it seems . Even with ALOT of mexican drywallers . They're prices are not that low around here . I did a Charming Charlies a few weeks ago and the mexicans wanted 30 a board to hang and finish . 30' walls , 12' and 14' footers 5/8 . It was a tough job. I did it for 20 per board and felt totally confused . It was all commercial work , no ceilings only walls . I felt robbed .


----------



## boco

HandyDrywall said:


> So you can charge 35-40 per board for custom homes ? How many sheets ? Whats the difference between residential and custom ?


 I would consider a custom home when HO has his own plans drawn up , brings them to a builder and says make it happen.


----------



## HandyDrywall

*Confused about pricing*

In Philadelphia how much would you charge to hang and finish 175 sq ft ceiling . going over existing ceiling tile ? And to put insulation between the rock and ceiling tile ? ( flat insulation ) I basically glued it to board before hanging it .


----------



## 2buckcanuck

HandyDrywall said:


> In Philadelphia how much would you charge to hang and finish 175 sq ft ceiling . going over existing ceiling tile ? And to put insulation between the rock and ceiling tile ? ( flat insulation ) I basically glued it to board before hanging it .


Do we get a cut of the $$$$$$ if we tell you. 
It's one thing if a guy says I'm making x amount if he's living in ,,,,Lets say Brazil or China, But to ask someone in your own back yard to price something for you ???????

Not going to happen


----------



## HandyDrywall

Hey I charged the guy $400 bucks . It was 7 boards , The electrician doing the recess lighting said I should have charged like $500 or $600 hundred. I was just asking other ppl in the field they're thoughts . My price was labor only ! His fee included material.


----------



## d-rock

currently we're at .50 to hang and .50 to finish thats CHEAP in these parts, but in the suburbs guys are supplying installing and finishing for .75-.80


----------



## DSJOHN

d-rock said:


> currently we're at .50 to hang and .50 to finish thats CHEAP in these parts, but in the suburbs guys are supplying installing and finishing for .75-.80


Labor only I hope--thems 1970 prices


----------



## HandyDrywall

A buck a board ? is 1970 prices ? Well thats good to know. Around here it seems like 15-20 per board on anything over a 100 is average . Or I could be dead wrong.


----------



## d-rock

DSJOHN said:


> Labor only I hope--thems 1970 prices


 LOL 1.00 hung and finished labor only, but guys are S&I and finish for .80


----------



## DSJOHN

HandyDrywall said:


> A buck a board ? is 1970 prices ? Well thats good to know. Around here it seems like 15-20 per board on anything over a 100 is average . Or I could be dead wrong.


I,m talking about the last part---.75 mat-install-finish--dude,if you want to do that thats fine---remember he said that includes material--we used to be at .65 when I started for everything in the late 70s


----------



## moore

Early to mid 80s here $5 per board hanging,, $10 per board finishing.
labor. cracker box homes. The can lights / cathedrals /high foyers had not
hit in quiet yet. The solar houses had a failed run, sky lights were the only extras , No cable/speakers/smart wire/. 

It's sad that there are d/c out here doing high end custom homes for 1980 
FHA prices.

ANYTHING under $23.50 for a straight 8 ,, labor is bulls!ht

I have not a problem one posting this. I'm competing with the cut throats 
It's easy !!! Just spend a little extra time to get things just right. 
It's all in the details ! keep it clean @ neat. 

IF you care about your work. You can get your price!


----------



## moore

This house 98 4x12 165 54x12 $30 per sheet labor.
hanging $11 per sheet
finishing $19 per sheet labor


I don't have pics of entire home , but it was a


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> This house 98 4x12 165 54x12 $30 per sheet labor.
> hanging $11 per sheet
> finishing $19 per sheet labor
> 
> 
> I don't have pics of entire home , but it was a


There's one trend that I have noticed since coming to this site, It seems the tapers are making more else where, I know prices are down but.....

We go more by the sq ft, but for pretend sake, if the rocker was getting 10 cents a sq ft, we would get 11. they get all the same extras as us, except for the bead, and there was a time when they installed it, the metal bead, and that could get scary. We don't do clean up, but we do half to keep it clean or the GC won't want you back, But the rockers have the drywall loaded for them, and they just throw the scrap in the middle of the room. Then a scrap out guy cleans it up.........we do have touch up guys (snaggers for the brits) but if you really were to screw up , you will get sent back,,,,,so......

Just noticing how the grass is a different green on the other side:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> This house 98 4x12 165 54x12 $30 per sheet labor.
> hanging $11 per sheet
> finishing $19 per sheet labor
> 
> 
> I don't have pics of entire home , but it was a


Production hanging out here is going for just over $8.50/sheet(4x12)....and that includes screws and scrap and dump fees No surprise I've moved over into remodel where I can just do T&M. I make about $5/hr more when doing T&M, with _about_ the same amount of hustle.


----------



## boardandtaper

I charge .70-.75 cents per sq. ft of drywall here in Muskoka to board, tape, cleanup, and ready for paint.


----------



## jmr

"competitive" price to hang is .08 to .11 for production housing around here... no joke.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

jmr said:


> "competitive" price to hang is .08 to .11 for production housing around here... no joke.


WTF, I got .09 when I started drywalling 30 years ago

But still, their only at .20 here,(sub rate) that works out to 3.3 cents every ten years. Yes they get extras like height, vaults etc......but.....








old timer about to whine









Back in the day, if some one offered you a penny/cent more, that was a big deal. depending on the size of the house of coarse .With that penny, you could fill your gas tank, buy a carton of smokes, get a two four of beer and still take the wife and brats out for diner and have money left over!!!! Now if they offer you a penny more, it's like big F'n deal, it won't even fill your gas tank.

2 Years ago , I was debating with a DWC about rates, he was going on how in 1972 guys were getting x amount and look at what he's paying out now. I was trying to explain how a penny is nothing now, look at what you money buys now, how expensive things are now compared to then. But he answered he didn't know, b/c his wife did all the shopping and paid the house hold bills.....like WTF !!!!!

Then 2 months later he's like..."hey (2buck) ,you were right, I had to stop and get a bag of groceries, I put $20 on the counter expecting it to be that much......and it was $70 !!!!!!!!!

Must stop typing, blood pressure is rising:furious:


----------



## moore

Whats a two four of beer? A six pack? :blink: an eight pack?:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

24 bottles of the worlds greatest tasting beer:whistling2:


----------



## Bevelation

World's most mediocre beer. 

Hey, I can only get the 18 pack bottles, what gives?!


----------



## Bevelation

BuildTheWorld said:


> Partner and I making 23- 25 cents a sq. foot. Thats on 1/2 inch 8' or 9' walled new custom homes sized 7000 - 17,000 sq. ft. Employer takes care of tax and insurance. This is in central B.C. We are skilled Tradesmen with years and years experience. I feel lucky to get this as there isn't a lot of work out there and it seems to be getting more and more cutthroat. Just wondering about the recent prices anywhere else for similar projects?


Central BC?
Prince George?
Willie's Puddle?
100 Mile House?
Kamloops?

I would just like to know where central BC really is.


----------



## SlimPickins

HandyDrywall said:


> A buck a board ? is 1970 prices ? Well thats good to know. Around here it seems like 15-20 per board on anything over a 100 is average . Or I could be dead wrong.


$1/ft is _about_ where we are if it's simple (hang/tape/texture w/ materials). Of course, if you sub from a DWC then you don't make that much....they're taking $0.05-0.08 from the hanger and the finisher (each).


----------



## R.E. Plaster

we are getting a 1.25 a foot to hang and tape materials and labor


----------



## igorson

d-rock said:


> LOL 1.00 hung and finished labor only, but guys are S&I and finish for .80


how about 0.10/sqr *drywall installation* and feel you are lucky 
if yo have a job.
http://1drywall.com


----------

